# Dmoc 645 - p1b24_current_regulator_error



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

I know about the controller but not that specific error. Is it still doing it? Have you solved this problem already? It sounds to me like the current sensors are broken. Does the motor try to turn as soon as you power cycle the car?! That does not sound normal at all. The motor shouldn't try to spin until you put it in gear and give it some gas (well, there might be some creep torque as soon as it goes into drive). Is this a custom built car?


----------



## Brian_rides_bikes (Jun 4, 2013)

I do appreciate the reply. I was thinking it had to be a current sensor as well. As I was removing the controller I learned that one of the phases to the motor was disconnected. It looks like I didn't tighten down one of the phases all the way, the loose wire heated up and melted the bolt, and one phase became completely disconnected. Replaced wire, lugs, and bolt, all good to go.


----------

